# Bleach google chrome theme



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

I just finish my 1st theme for Google Chrome please download and tell me what u think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goolge chrome bleach theme download


I would display a screen shot but the camera picture quality is horrible so it's better if u just download uninstall if u don't like.
Thx Nathan Drake honestly have to say I didn't know I could do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ScreenShot Chrome theme Bleach : Ichigo Hollowfied 2 & Ulquiorra Release 2








Just completed my 2nd Google Chrome theme it's a theme of win7

Screen Shot




DL Link
Win7 Chrome Theme
Feedback


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

You could just take some screenshots or something.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> You could just take some screenshots or something.


Your totally right brain fart


----------



## Sop (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait
...
...
...
whut


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's another why of saying I forgot.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

USE THE PrtScn BUTTON TO TAKE SCREENSHOTS.

You use that button, paste the screenshot into paint, save, upload, and show people.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 13, 2011)

1. Text on the selected tab is impossible to read.
2. The left side of the new tab page isn't bordered properly.
3. Text in the new tab page is difficult to read.
4. Image is blurry.
5. There's a deviantart watermark.
6. Your name is covered by the chrome logo.

Overall, not a very good theme.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 1. Text on the selected tab is impossible to read.
> 2. The left side of the new tab page isn't bordered properly.
> 3. Text in the new tab page is difficult to read.
> 4. Image is blurry.
> ...


gosh it's my first one I know it's not perfect just found out I could even create chrome themes earlier today give me break.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't blame me, I'm just saying what I think.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tru tru any pointers on how to fix this I want my next one to be perfect.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh.. maybe change the text colors, and get a higher quality image w/o watermarks of any sort.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Uh.. maybe change the text colors, and get a higher quality image w/o watermarks of any sort.


were can i find these images (anime)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREATEST WEB IMAGE SEARCH EVER


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or if you're looking for high-res images only (which in this case, I'm assuming you are), you can also try Advanced Search.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes u have that right but for some reason my Google image search as only been giving me 6 images every time I search something no advanced search options are in affect either do u know whats wrong ?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the Pointers everyone


----------

